# getting out of horses?



## cait21 (Feb 12, 2017)

So I need some help/advice, and please don't judge me! I'm struggling enough with this decision and already feeling so embarrassed and ashamed that I am even considering this. 

I'm 22 years old and didn't really ride when I was growing up. My family didn't have the money to buy me a horse so we got lessons whenever we could but we also moved around a lot and found it hard to keep up. In January 2015 I started getting lessons and loved it so much, I wanted my own! I finally saved up enough money and bought my first horse in May 2016. In hindsight he was too much for me too soon even though my trainer supported me buying him. We had a really wet winter that year so he barely got ridden and got very fresh and developed some bad habits (like pulling back when tied up). My trainer still helped me and I got lessons but she started to get really cranky, I had lessons less often and she was barely around. I really struggled with motivation and getting past his issues but was too nervous to seek help. In February 2017 I moved him to a new agistment after a lot of issues at the old one and it was great! He had lost a lot of weight and condition over the summer and we got to work putting that back on but at that stage we couldn't even tie him up because he would constantly pull back and hurt himself. Finally towards the end of March I got someone to start working with him but he ended up pulling back when tied up, fractured his pelvis and we had to put him down 

After this I was so disappointed and upset and nervous after my experience with him even though I knew I should've sought help earlier and he was never the right horse for me in the first place. I searched for horses for ages after he died but never actually went and got lessons. 
In January 2018 I bought my second ever horse. He's a beautiful 8 year old 15.3hh unraced thoroughbred who has been in training with an experienced showjumper for 3 years. He is so sweet and I love him even though I've barely owned him! I've only had one lesson on him so far and have found that while I was really motivated to start with I've dropped off and sometimes cant even force myself to go out there.. He hasn't had a lot of work in the past 3 weeks so is starting to get a bit fresh. I've found that I hate tying him up (even when he first arrived) because I'm so nervous that he will pull back. The other agistees have been quite helpful but I don't think they fully understand how out of my depth I feel. I've had so many thoughts of selling him over the past few weeks and I feel like the worst person in the world because I only just bought him and should've realised this before I got him. 

I don't know how to fully explain how I feel about it. I've tried talking to my horsey BFF and she says she understands but I don't think she supports my thoughts of selling him. The only other person I've told is my mum who wants me to decide for myself if this is what I want. I feel like going to see him is a chore and that going out there is on my to-do list, not something that is just part of my life. My agistment prices have just gone up to $115 per week plus hard feed and considering I pay for absolutely everything myself I am struggling to see this cost as "worth it" but our town is also undergoing a huge agistment shortage and I have nowhere to move him to where I will also get support. I don't own a horse float, or a vehicle that can tow so I can't even move him somewhere and transport him places. I am just so lost with what to do for him or myself I love him so much but I also don't believe in keeping him just because I love him. He has his whole life ahead of him and he deserves to do something useful. I've considered it and thought if I get out of horses, I could always come back in 5-10 years or whenever I want because I'm so young, it's just the getting rid of my current horse part that is making my decision so difficult, and knowing how much people will judge me.

If I do sell him, I won't do it myself but I can't also work out where I should send him to be sold on my behalf. The girl who runs my current agistment is amazing and she sells horses on peoples behalf but I don't know if she is available... otherwise there are several businesses within a few hours that could do it but I would have to say goodbye straight away. I also though of lease to buy but I just think I want to do that, I am so paranoid of him disappearing or someone taking advantage of me/him. I would want him to go to the best home available.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

It isn't an easy one for anyone to say. 

As I read I realise that you have had your confidence kicked out of you, I could well be incorrect but it seems that at the back of your mind you are blaming yourself for the death of your first horse. 

WRONG way to think big time. This is setting a block on you wanting to do things with your new horse for fear that you are going to mess him up or even cause his death. Again WRONG! Things happen for a reason, no one knows why. Anyone who has owned or worked with horses has learned, probably more from doing things wrong than anything else. 

I would say force yourself to go out to your horse, ride him as you feel comfortable, go out for long rides just enjoying life from horseback. Don't be afraid to bond with him, which I think you are for fear of messing up. 

If you decide to sell ask the person you mentioned if they will do so for you, if they cannot then get in touch with the people you bought him from, they might well be prepared to help. 

It is your decision, whatever you do decide stop beating yourself up over past events. 

Good luck.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

IMO it sounds like you got in over your head a second time as well as having a low confidence level from your first experience. No judgement for realizing that for you the right decision may be to sell but I would suggest you get back into lessons and find a place that includes care and ground work in your training package. Ease your way back in and don't put an emphasis on having to have your own horse.


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

At this point, your best course of action is to find him a good home as quickly as possible, even if it hurts to say good bye in the short run. You don't feel motivated to spend time with him, taking lessons and his upkeep are straining you financially, and - most importantly - having another horse ruined or killed under your care may well cause you significant permanent emotional harm.

I get that you are attached to him - a horse knowing you and responding to you does that. It does that to me, too. But you have to set that aside and think of the horse's long term prospects under your care - which you have already done.

You have correctly outlined your next steps in your own post: Find him the best home possible, retreat, regroup, and rethink when and whether you want to get back into this without having a soul depending on you. You realized it's going to hurt to say good bye, but I encourage you to do it regardless. It's knowing he'll be happy elsewhere (something which you can control right now) vs. knowing he's deteriorating, regressing in his training, and possibly becoming unsellable.

You need more lessons and more money. From that position of knowledge, experience, and financial strength, you can go back into horse ownership with confidence and success.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Agree with @mmshiro. Get this horse moved out, into a new place where he can thrive. Then take some time to decide whether to pursue this avocation at all. 

You are not alone. Based just on this discussion board, it is the most common of all beginner mistakes -- getting an inappropriate first horse, losing confidence, and not getting the help you need until the horse is beyond repair or you are. 

Beginners need very solid, dead-broke, easy-going horses with no vices. Even if it isn't your Dream Horse, that is the horse you need. This type of unflashy unromantic horse is worth good money and expect to pay well for it. 

You will still mess up even a perfectly trained perfectly calm horse, because you are a beginner, but with a lot of expert help, you'll be able to fix that stuff as it happens. Emphasis on AS it happens. The reason your first horse died is that the very first time he pulled back you did not focus all your attention on curing that problem, no matter what it took. That is the kind of thing that comes only with experience -- recognizing and getting in front of and solving small problems before they become big ones. 

You had a very hard lesson, and it's smart of you to realize that you are headed toward making that exact same mistake again, because what hasn't changed is you. Don't let your second horse follow the path of the first one. 

Good luck with whatever you decide! Remember that the most important question is always: is this the right thing for my horse, whose life and well-being is in my hands.


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

You could look for someone to full lease him. Take the financial burden, you won't feel guilty about not seeing him, you can take your step back, maybe lesson with someone else, and when your ready, he'll be there without the worry of being fresh or out of work.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Agree with Avna......a good, been there, done that, horse is what a beginner needs.....

There's a difference between wants, and needs......

Don't feel bad....I read an article about a fellow who bought a Mazarati. He totaled it just a few miles from the dealership.......seems he'd never drove such a high powered car....


----------



## cait21 (Feb 12, 2017)

Hi All, 

Thank you for all of your kind words and advice. I am from Australia! 

I definitely agree that I got in over my head with my first horse. He needed help sooner and whilst I got a little help from my old trainer it definitely wasn’t enough to help him and at my new agistment I waited far too long (due to pride I think although it pains me to admit it) and he suffered for it. 

At this point I am so nervous around horses, even ones that I know are as bomb proof as can be and it all seems to stem from those original issues. My current horse deserves so much better and to have someone that trusts him equally. 

My horse at the moment is incredible, I really think he and I would be a fantastic team if I actually put the effort in. He’s so well trained and he’d be an excellent horse for me to learn on as he only does as much as you want him too - you should see him step over jumps! He listens to me when he’s being naughty and the trainer at my agistment has helped me with him a few times and we were due to start weekly lessons from this week. But as I said and you all agree, even though I feel like I want this, I just don’t. He gets the best of the best care and I don’t mind spending big on him (whatever he needs!) although of course the money has to run out sometime! But I will admit that while I can afford everything comfortably week in week out, spending on him does make it hard for me to save for other future expenses. 

The thought of quitting horses and coming back later if I want doesn’t faze me at all, it’s purely the thought of having to sell my beautiful horse who honestly tries so so hard to do everything right but I feel like I’m letting him down by continuing on because I just know that he deserves to be adored (which I absolutely do) and ridden and competed which I’m not doing. 

So I think leasing or selling is the best idea even though the thought of it breaks my heart. I will talk to my trainer today about her putting him in work for a few weeks before selling him on my behalf, and maybe see if she even has clients interested in him. She understands that I would only want the best home for him so I think she’ll be the right person for the job. 

For those of you that have sold horses, how do you get past that? I know it sounds strange and contradictory that I love him but don’t want to be involved in horses anymore but I really do have an attachment with him and I’m going to struggle to let that go. While I haven’t bonded with him fully as such I do feel something between us, I feel that he knows who I am and maybe loves me back too sometimes.

Also does anyone have any experience with leasing? I wouldn’t mind leasing him out with possibly an option to buy, or even send him on a long term lease but I am so concerned about someone taking advantage of him.


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

Read the whole thing, 
So sorry, this sounds rough. We're about the same age- though it sounds like you've got your head more above water than i do on finances this stage in life. I do agree with what most of the other posters have said, though I dont think you NEED to sell your horse if you feel you may take interest again, and IF he is a suitable riding level for you. As for feeling like you're letting him down by not riding and competing, you're not. The horse's ideal life is lots of grass, a herd to be with and ya know- not being chased by lions and bears and stuff. He'll be perfectly happy with whatever ride time you can give him so long as you look after his basic physical (and therefore emotional) needs. that being said, if you want to take a break from him but still keep him- get someone else to ride him and keep up his training, so when you get back on you dont have something wild. As for competing- not necessary. I bought a lovely little half german riding pony/arab with the thought of him being my dressage pony extraordinaire and doing shows and the whole nine yards, but right now we dont even have a saddle and there's no way we could afford shows. Ride for the joy of the horse, and it feels better than a thousand blue ribbons- this one took me the better part of two years to learn as I struggle with finances, boarding situation etc etc. 

I would also encourage you to do some fun groundwork. Get a friend who knows or, watch a few youtube videos and give it a go. Im not a big Natural Horsemanship fan, but theres a certain joy to having your horse draw on your body language and be "your best friend" and respect you on the ground, and I kinda think its how you start being able to use your horse to bolster your emotions and get over your tying fear. It starts on the ground. 

last thing: if you do sell, call the last owner first and let him/her know. they may want first buyback, and its a guaranteed home where he'd be well looked after

Thats all, feel free to message me if you have any questions or need to talk. Early adulthood, horses, and emotional rollercoasters are pretty much where im at too.


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

lostastirrup said:


> Read the whole thing,
> As for feeling like you're letting him down by not riding and competing, you're not. The horse's ideal life is lots of grass, a herd to be with and ya know- not being chased by lions and bears and stuff. He'll be perfectly happy with whatever ride time you can give him so long as you look after his basic physical (and therefore emotional) needs.


I fully agree with the sentiment of this statement - what prompted me to advise against that was the following statement made by OP: _"I feel like going to see him is a chore and that going out there is on my to-do list, not something that is just part of my life."_ 

No judgment there, it is what it is, and it's of little consequence to the horse why things are the way they are.

I accompanied my wife to her lesson barn today. Rather than watching her lesson, I goofed around with one of the young horses there: groomed him, walked him down the road (so he sees something new), and horsed around in the unused outdoor arena. It was intrinsically rewarding for me to do that, even though I never rode that horse, nor may I ever for all I know. OP needs to at least feel this would be worth her while to keep the horse - then I'd have no issue.


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

@mmshiro

I think you just expressed one of the small joys I was getting at when I talked about groundwork. Your jaunt with the young horse is the kind of enjoyment I think might put the spring back in the OP's equestrian step. Taking a break from worrying about undersaddle training and ruining a horse and using some good quality time on the ground to really begin to understand how her horse and every horse works. It does wonders for confidence and nothing like looking into a soft liquid eye and seeing acceptance for bringing back the joy of the horse. 

The other week I let a gal I know who is coming up on a major brain surgery play with my horse. Didnt let her ride, but put her in an arena with a pony, a halter and a lead rope and let her discover what it was like to have a big animal key in on her every motion, from turning in to putting his head in his arms to following her around. It's just darn good for the soul, that such a large animal would look at you and say "be my leader." and "I trust you"


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I think you already made your decision OP, and it is the right one. Honestly, I think you should sell rather than lease. And that's ok! You aren't at a time in your life when you want to have the responsibility of a horse. You don't enjoy it, so why do it? At 22, I had sold my last horse to go to university. I missed horses, but it just wasn't the right time in my life to have horses. It was decades before I had horses again, and I absolutely love having them now because I did all the things I wanted to do in my youth, and am ready to just hang with my horses all the time now. 

You may want horses again someday, or you may not. That's ok! Sell him, and take a break. When you feel like it, start taking lessons again. Maybe you won't feel like it for another 20 years! That's ok too. Forcing yourself to do something you don't enjoy isn't good for you or your horse. It will only make you resentful. 

I'm sorry about your first horse. I have a horse that pulls back when tied, so I don't tie her. Seriously. She ground ties like a charm, so I don't feel the need to tie her. We have worked through some issues, and are still doing so, but you are not alone, and horses that pull back when tied are very, very scary. We had some close calls that could have ended very badly for us. But just so you know, there are ways to deal with it so you don't have to fear tying up your horse. Just tuck that in the back of your mind in case you decide to have a horse again someday. I'm sorry it was such a bad experience for you the first time.


----------



## Werecat (Aug 23, 2015)

Definently second what @Acadianartist said. It's perfectly okay to admit to yourself this isn't the right path for you at this point in time, and you are being very level headed in recognizing that. There is no shame in admitting that something isn't of interest to you anymore, and luckily he sounds like a great horse so doesn't seem like he'd be hard to sell to a good home.

I do also agree with those that said ground work is great for that bonding, but if even being around the horse on the ground isn't of interest to you right now, it's probably best to find another home for him. But of course, only you can do what is right for you, and if you feel that rehoming is the right thing, then that is the right thing.


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

Loan him out maybe? - if I was in a position (thought it would KILL me) that I could not justify the cost of my horse I would loan her out and have paperwork up to my eyeballs to ensure that when the time comes I'd get her back. What about finding a sharer? Maybe getting the help of someone in the form of a sharer can help with the burden financially, keep him exercised so he's not too fresh and maybe help you hands on. There is ZERO shame in asking for help and often, if the person is a GOOD person, they are flattered you're asking for it. Only spiteful people put others down for requesting help and you need not pay attention to anyone that does that. No one has time for that sort of hate in their life.

Are you sure you're not so overwhelmed by anxiety that you are in "avoidance mode"? I mean you were motivated to buy him and to ride but the moment you got it you might be like "omg now what?" I sort of relate to the fear. I bought my FIRST horse in January 2018 too  and while I'm not a novice I'm not experienced either in both horse care or riding. Knowing this I purposefully ensured I was at yard where the staff KNEW I'd wanted their help. I dropped my pride down the drain, I had to... if I wanted to give me and my horse a good start I had to swallow that criticism for both our sakes). I'm nearly 30 and even NOW after 3 months of owning her I double check with the yard manager which rug to put on MY horse ****. My questions in comparison to some are very stupid. I mistook hoof growth for a potential abscess because I'm so paranoid! I'm only now getting comfortable riding her - she's quite green and forward and it was a bit unnerving. I got to a certain point that I'd nearly want to puke before getting her on. The walk of doom to the mounting block where my body screamed to turn back and run away! I only ride with an instructor currently. Now - pushing through these first scary and unique experiences as a new owner has greatly paid off. I feel you might be sitting at that very same wall. Are you? 

No one shouts at dog owners for not training them or taking them to agility courses. Sometimes people just want to walk their dogs. Sometimes, people just want to take their horse for a walk too. Or do liberty. Or watch a million youtube videos or sign up to various horse trainers and binge on their method. You might not ride him this year. Maybe this year is just developing a relationship on the ground. NEXT year you can begin riding him. What's the rush? Where's the pressure? ENJOY HIM. If you can't enjoy him in any shape or form.. then yes. Sell him as he deserves to be loved as much as you do. There are plenty of other horses for when you feel more confident. But I'm not one for giving up - I'd seek help and set a strict schedule alongside with said help and TURN up and ride my horse (what I'm doing) to make sure I dont get into avoidance mode out of a silly fear. Sorry fear, I'm living my life! <3


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Heartbreak is something most of us have to deal with from time to time. It's the price we pay for loving so much.

How do we move past it? There's volumes that's been written about it....still, heartbreak isn't easy no matter how much you study about it.

Many times the result of heartbreak is a hardened heart, one that becomes unwilling to take a risk and often prevents us from taking on another commitment.

Pride is one cause of a hard heart but there's others.

There is hope, however.....one of the greatest powers in the universe....hope can replace fear, hope can replace anxiety, and hope can help heal a broken heart too.

There's a season for everything. A time and a place for everything.

Perhaps, in another season, there will be a time where you'll be able to enjoy another horse. Never give up hope. If you plant in the winter time, you still have to wait for spring before the seed grows.

Does this make sense?


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I hope Rambo sees your reply. Beautifully written sir.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

The bottom line is that horses require a *huge *amount of care, and come with a big cost. You really, really have to love it to offset the investment of time, energy, and money. There are no half measures. 

Sell this horse before you are turned off even more. When the time is right, you can think about getting into horses again, but only when you truly *want *to, not because you feel you have to. At 22, you're still discovering who you are. Explore the world, travel, have adventures. 

Funny thing is that as we age, we often get back into the things we loved in our childhood. We return to our true nature. Give yourself time to explore other things.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Unless horse ownership itself is really important to you (I ride four times a week and I don't even own one nor do I really plan to), there's no need to actually have your own. Take lessons somewhere you like on a horse you enjoy. Or don't. It doesn't have to be all or nothing, and you don't need to be in as deep as you re now if you decide you'd rather not get out completely. Take the pressure off yourself, though, mentally, emotionally, and financially.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

...And in the meantime, if tying up your horse is worrying you and giving you flashbacks to disaster, get something like this:

https://www.amazon.ca/Blocker-Horsemanship-Products-10-340-Ring/dp/B003RCOAVS

Or like this:

https://www.facebook.com/TheClipBySmartTie/

...and worry less.


----------



## Werecat (Aug 23, 2015)

My guy went 16 years of his life being hard tied, cross tied, etc. and never had an issue. The DAY he came to me, the BO's at the place I was boarding at, decided to cross tie him in a busy aisle before he had a chance to truly settle in after a 7 hour trailer ride, pulled back and escaped. Ever since then he sets back. I second the blocker tie rings, they make life SO much easier. The only place I cannot use them, is on a trail ride, where my friends tie to a tree, etc. to take a break to eat lunch or walk down to a creek etc. I just can't leave my guy unattended like they can. He ground ties, but I still don't trust leaving him unattended on a trail that way.

EDIT: Omg Thanks SO much for sharing that second link @SteadyOn, totally getting one for my saddle bag!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

So sorry you are going through this tough time. I am not sure you were really recovered from the loss of your first horse when you got this second one. Having to face the death of a horse is really hard, and with your first horse too! Most of us would have had a really tough time with that too. 

I think you are quite brave to try again. But maybe see a counselor to help you through the grief. Many people just do not understand how hard a beloved pet's death can be on a person.

First of all, the chances of the same thing happening to this horse are very low. Try not to let that affect you or your decisions. It is ok to love this new horse and handle him. It is ok to just play with him or ride him. 

Give yourself one month to try to see if you can work with and enjoy this new horse. Read things on training and do some experiments. Set a schedule to go out to the stable for your horse "date". Put a big smile on your face. Try to remember all the fun you had. Hug your horse. Enjoy him like it is the last day you have together. Give him and yourself a real chance.

Then if after a month you really feel like horses are not for you, then first PLEASE contact the previous owner. If they had the horse for three years they may want him back. I know i would. It is very hard for me to sell any horses and I rarely do. 

:hug:


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

Those of us who were not raised around horses sure have to go through a lot with them before we learn! It's nothing to be embarrassed or ashamed about. How awful that your first horse broke his pelvis! You had NO IDEA that was going to happen and you were totally in over your head.

Avna advised that you get a DEAD BROKE horse when you're ready to try again. Please, do yourself a huge favor. Listen to that advice and learn what it means. I had many people online advise me to get a dead broke horse when I was first starting out (after I had already stupidly bought a 6 month old filly and thought I'd be riding her when she was a year old). I actually thought I was listening to the people who said I needed an old, dead broke horse when I started riding a 6-year-old mare who was barely broke LOL. I did OK on her and loved her to pieces, until she started testing me. I had absolutely no clue what a dead broke horse looked like or acted like! I thought a 6-year-old was old. After all, they're 3 times as old as the ones at the race track, right?! I'm not assuming you're as naive to horses as I was - but when somebody says dead broke, they mean a horse that is like 18+ years old and has been ridden for thousands of miles. Even one of them will be plenty a handful for a new rider. They still run fast and if you mess up too badly, they still might buck. Take it from me, I learned the hard way.

Think of how many lessons you could get with the $ you're spending on board and feed and care for your horse that is only 8 years old and probably much too much horse for you. Believe me, riding a "dead broke" horse is a pleasure and still enough of a challenge that you should have someone with you, teaching you. You won't have to force yourself to do it and it won't be a chore.

I still have my little filly. She's not so little anymore. She's going to be 6 in almost a month. I still can't ride her. She's well-trained (by others) and people with more experience than me say that she's very easy to ride. I'm still scared to death of her. I bought TWO truly "dead-broke" geldings, both 18 years old and both came with thousands of trail miles on them. You can find them and they're not terribly expensive because of their age but they're worth their weight in gold to new riders. My husband and I have a blast with ours and they're still much faster and stronger than anything we need. It's exhilarating when they gallop up the hills and even they occasionally spook or do something unexpected. 

Look for one that's being retired because he can no longer keep up with the faster horses on the long rides - after you spend a year or two learning more about horses. You've got your whole life ahead of you and it's well worth the investment of your time now to be able to enjoy horses for the rest of your life. 

I definitely would not recommend getting out of horses!


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

SteadyOn said:


> ...And in the meantime, if tying up your horse is worrying you and giving you flashbacks to disaster, get something like this:
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/Blocker-Horsemanship-Products-10-340-Ring/dp/B003RCOAVS
> 
> ...


I use the clip tie it works really well for horse's who tend to pull back. My young gelding pulls back when tied has broken post, halters and lead ropes. Can't hard tie him he will fight the rope everytime,it's a real pita,use the clip to tie he's fine, should he pull back it lets out rope. 

He took down entire front of stall last summer,daughter tied him hard and fast. He still had post attached to his lead rope. All the times he's done this i'm amazed he didn't break his neck.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

rambo99 said:


> I use the clip tie it works really well for horse's who tend to pull back. My young gelding pulls back when tied has broken post, halters and lead ropes. Can't hard tie him he will fight the rope everytime,it's a real pita,use the clip to tie he's fine, should he pull back it lets out rope.
> 
> He took down entire front of stall last summer,daughter tied him hard and fast. He still had post attached to his lead rope. All the times he's done this i'm amazed he didn't break his neck.


You just made me order two of these. lol


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

I've tried the blocker tie rings with my mare. I had a BO who was crazy about them and cringed every time I hard tied her. But my mare yanks on the rope, she doesn't pull back. She just swings her head to the side and as far as she can to the ground to get as much slack out of the lead as she can. In the case of the blocker, this set her loose every time. I gave up after a while.

I have been advised by many experienced people that if you tie a horse higher than their wither (not cross tie, single tie), they cannot pull back. A very strong tree limb is a good example of an ideal place to tie. I've done this with my mare before, and she can't yank all the slack out of it like this. I haven't gotten to try it on a horse that pulls back because I've never had one of those horses.

OP, you know in your heart what is the right decision. Personally, I would lease before ever selling my mare. Once they are out of your hands, you have no control over what happens to them, and that can be heartbreaking when you love the horse. Leasing allows you to retain some control over what happens to them, and if your paperwork is right, you make all the big important decisions.

If you can find a good lesson program where the horses are treated well, that would be an ideal place to lease him to. That or someone with showing ambitions and ability.


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

LoriF said:


> You just made me order two of these. lol


Love the clip tie can adjust tension so rope either pulls through easy. Or rope is harder to pull through. Right now I have it set so he has to pull back fairly hard to get slack in rope.

OP leases are a great thing you still have control of what happens to horse. Make sure you have a good contract written up...and in detail. Sounds like you really love the horse so don't sell her.


----------

